# Planaria???



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I have Planaria in my tank. I dont understand why though.. I know that they eat uneatin food but i ALWAYS take uneatin food out. My Elong dont eat off of the gravel at all. As soon as it hits the bottom he is done eating. I take the food out and dispose of it. Gravel vac 3-4 times a week.

Water parameters 
Ammonia 0 
Nitrite 0 
Nitrate 10

I know they are harmless but i keep clean water in my tank and dont leave uneatin food in the tank. Nitrates dont get over 20 ever..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They are there because you have forsaken jesus


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am figuring that regardless of cleaning unless your substrate thickness is next to nothing that residual food will creep down through the cracks.I'm sure those little sucka are tough as nails once concepted into the bio make up of your tank.One person who I asked how to get rid of said pull it all and soak in 500 ppm chlorine for 12 -24 hrs or else good luck.The other bit of advice I remember getting was salt your tank and raise your tamp to 80-82 degrees for three days continuious.and even then the chances at removing completly was highly unlikely.There can't be anyway that you get every particle of leftover food even with the strict cleaning schedule and utmost effort to keep a clean floor,cause judging by their size I imagine one thousandth of a gram will probably do enough to nuture a life such as them.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dont worry about them. They are surviving off the debris in your tank, which no matter how much you clean the gravel you will have organic matter for them to eat. Keep up with the cleanings and they will eventually either slow down in numbers or go away. Think of it as having a complete ecosystem.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I feel your pain. I get them from time to time. The gravel vacs and water changes should get rid of them after about a week. However, I can never keep them away for good.....


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I got them too...... been fighting them for a couple weeks, tough little bastards.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright. Damn i hate them lil bastards!! I completely cleaned my tank today it looked good for about 3 hours till all them got back on the glass. Well them and the damn snails. Thanks guys!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

When you add plants in a tank you always get hitchhikers. Not always a bad thing though, as much as everyone thinks.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Its just the snail crap that is unsightly. Man for being so small they crap ALOT!! I know they arent bad but damn that alot of crap LOL.. I keep the bigger ones in check. I dont really like other things in my tank if ya cant tell. And im VERY picky about my tank. I doubt that I can grow him out to be over 8 inches but im gonna try.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> They are there because you have forsaken jesus












What temperature do you keep your tank at?
Planaria don't like higher temperatures... I keep mine in the mid 80's for that and other reasons.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm assuming the Elong is solo right? Keep vacuuming and *stop feeding*. They should be gone in a week or so, and your fish will be ok. It worked for my Red Belly tank.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Its about 81 degrees. Temp drops to 79-80 thru the night cuz its so cold here. I dont feed him that much. I give him what he wants then as soon as a piece hits the bottom I take it out and he is done. I have been keeping the glass clean for the last day and it looks alot better. They arent bad just I notice them and gets to me when Im really close to the tank.


----------

